
John Tyndall's blue sky apparatus - okket
http://www.rigb.org/our-history/iconic-objects/iconic-objects-list/tyndall-blue-sky
======
ChuckMcM
Apropos of nothing but this is a simple apparatus that makes for an awesome
science fair project.

~~~
jsilence
obligatory: [https://xkcd.com/1145/](https://xkcd.com/1145/)

